# Apes bring down Drone. Forward planning involved.



## Tinky (Sep 5, 2015)

Fly your quadcopter over primates at your peril.

http://gu.com/p/4c5fg/fb


----------



## Click (Sep 5, 2015)

LOL ;D


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 5, 2015)

*rotfl* ;D ;D ;D

I really like the "inspection" part after the touch down. Try to get such pics on purpose... :

Thanks for sharing, Tinky


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 5, 2015)

Cesar!


----------

